# Transformadores en serie



## dishelt (Jun 11, 2007)

Puedo poner 2 transformadores en serie para sumar voltajes.... y si puedo que transformadores pondria para obtener 24v a 3A O 4A ???


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 12, 2007)

sin ningun problema saludos


----------



## NESTOR (Jun 12, 2007)

hola quisiera saber si puedo sumar el amperaje utilizando dos transformadores?


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 13, 2007)

creeria que para sumar solo amperaje lo  tendrias que poner en paralelo ya que en serie se uman las tensiones tambien saludos


----------



## El nombre (Jun 14, 2007)

Si son iguales si pueses conectar en paralelo. IGUAL TENSION E INTENSIDAD. De hecho, si te fijas, hay transformadores que indica, por ejm, 12V+12V 1A - 12V 2 A. Y te ponen un esquemita de la conexión.
Saludos


----------



## Javier Rambaldo (Jun 14, 2007)

No es aconsejable poner en paralelo transformadores porque siempre hay diferencia de tensión en sus secundarios, por lo tanto hay corriente que circulará entre ellos innecesariamente, sobrecalentando los transformadores y desperdiciando potencia.
Saludos.


----------



## electrico (May 16, 2008)

mi pregunta es si no se puede sumar el amperaje de 2 transformadores en paralelo entonces se podria sumar el amperaje ya rectificado y filtrado? asi los diodos evitarian que los secundarios esten conecctados directamente es esto posible? esto sumaria los amperajes?.

pd: si los transformadores son exactamente iguales (de la misma marca) se podria poner en paralelo?.

pregunto esto porque necesito una fuente de porlomenos 12v 70A para amplificador de carro ya prove  con fuentes de computadoras que entregan 12v 18A y no jala el amplificador. tambien note que las baterias tienen mas de 80A.


----------



## pepechip (May 16, 2008)

Perfecto. Es una buena solucion ponerlos en paralelo despues de haber conectado el puente de diodos.

Si los transformadores son identicos puedes ponerlos en paralelo, pero como te confundas con la fase de estos, en lugar de sumar la corriente, lo que provocaras sera un cortocircuito.

Para esas corrientes tan elevadas yo recurriria a poner varios puentes de diodos.

saludos


----------



## electrico (May 16, 2008)

hola pepechip entonces lo que me recomiendas es poner un puente de diodos por cada transformador? y solo bastaria con un solo filtro o tambien 1 por cada transformador, el unir directamente los secundarios tambien seria buena idea? o queda descartada no creo que me confunda con la fase de estos ya que hay una forma de saber si estan en fase o contrafase.Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (May 16, 2008)

al poner varios puentes de diodos no es necesario que unas los secundarios de los transformadores.
Puedes poner 1 solo condensador de filtro, aunque si deseas disminuir el rizado deveras de aumentar la capacidad de este o bien poner varios en paralelo.

Como has mencionado anteriomente que lo vas a utilizar en amplificador, seria conveniente que dispusieras de un buen filtrado.


----------



## XAGS (Jun 1, 2008)

hola que tal, como puedo oftener 90-0-90 a 15 amperios en el segundo con un voltaje de 12v en el primario? o puedo conectar 4 transformadores en serie cada uno a 23v y a 3.5 amperios en el segundo?. 
Es para un amplificador de auto


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2008)

En el automovil tienes 12V Corriente Continua.

Los transformadores NO funcionan con corriente continua.

Suponiendo que fuera posible, tampoco seria asi, la tension de los transformadores se sumaria pero la corriente siempre seria de 3,5A

Busca en el foro fuente switching

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-conmutada-switching-8558/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/


----------



## XAGS (Jun 1, 2008)

hola que tal entonces puedo poner un puente rectificador y obtener ac? y los transformadores tendrian que tener un voltaje de 90-0-90 a 3.5 amperios en el segundo para oftener lo que deseo?
porque el amperaje es el que me da mas problemas.

¿como puedo saber la potencia de un transformador?

gracias ya de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2008)

Un puente rectificador "Convierte" corriente alterna a corriente continua *NO* al revez.


¿ Leiste algo de los link´s que puse ?


----------



## XAGS (Jun 3, 2008)

hola gracias por responder, si lei los link´s que pusiste y si me ayudaron un poco aunque en el primero no lo entendi mucho, pero el segundo ya lo entendi mejor y si me sirvio un poco.

Pero podria usar un osilador como dice el segundo link para hacer de dc a ac o como?.

O como puedo hacer para obtener lo que necesito de 12 o 24DC a 90-0-90AC a 15 amperios para luego rectificarlos y poder tener 90-0-90 y 15 amperios. 

Gracias de antemano por tu ayuda. y por los link´s.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2008)

Poder, se puede, peroooooo.

90+90 a 15 A son 2700W, son 225A de consumo sobre el alternador-bateria, y esto despresiando las propias pérdidas (Rendimiento) de la fuente de alimentacion-conversión.

Una sola fuente no lo veo posible, yo diria 2 fuentes (Minimo) de alimentacion en paralelo.

Cada una con un oscilador y 2 juegos de transistores que conmuten sobre 1 transformador de alta frecuencia que eleve tus 12 V a 90V, estos 90V los aplicas a un rectificador de alta frecuencia y consigues 1 de las tensiones del amplificador
Con la otra fuente, consigues la otra tensión

Posibles inconvenientes 
1) Cada fuente manejaria unos 150A de CC, requiere unos cuantos transistores con su disipador y acccesorios
2) Cada fuente tendria un transformador de alta frecuencia de aprox 1500W (dificil de conseguir)
3) Cada fuente debe contar con un rectificador de alta frecuencia 35A


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 4, 2008)

amigo fogonazo,no creo conveniente que t gastes tanto en explicar todo eso. no puedes enseñarle desde cero a alguien por un post. si no sabe que los puentes recitifcadores solo rectifican...no creo q entienda tema perdidas, eficiencia de fuentes, etc.

lo de los transformadores difiero, la tension continua produce efectos en los transformadores, solo q al ser continua no puede elevarse mediante un transformador.


----------



## XAGS (Jun 5, 2008)

hola muchas gracias por la explicacion  y por tu tiempo fogonazo, entendi perfectamente tu explicacion y yo pusiera 3 o 4 fuentes en paralelo cada una con un oscilador enves de 2. Cada una de 90-0-90 a 4.44 amperios al segundo con una potencia de casi 400 watts y las 4 en paralelo, que te parece?

Cuando tu dices de transformadores de alta frecuencia, que frecuencia deberian de tener o a cual trabajar? 

Lo unico que no entiendo mucho es lo de los transistores y cual es su funcion sobre el transformador?

Te agradesco mucho por tu ayuda y disculpa talves por todas las preguntas que te hago pero yo no se mucho de esto, muchas gracias.


----------



## XAGS (Jun 5, 2008)

hola dj draco puede que yo no sepa mucho de esto como tu lo debes de saber y entender pero lo que yo si se es personalizacion de autos, aerografias, ilustracion digital para tuning, fibra de vidrio, pintura automotriz, etc..

Para mi es nuevo esto de la electronica y mas aun lo de los transformadores.

Asi que si puedes ayudame con lo que necesito por favor..


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2008)

XAGS dijo:
			
		

> ..... lo que yo si se es personalizacion de autos, aerografias, ilustracion digital para tuning, fibra de vidrio, pintura automotriz, etc....




MMMmmmmmm, ! Eso me interesa ¡

La fuente que comente es mas o menos lo siguiente:
Un oscilador maneja 2 grupos de transistores
Cuando el Grupo "A" esta conduciendo, el Grupo "B" se encuentra apagado y viceversa.
Estos 2 grupos de transistores aplican los 12V de tu auto a un transformador de ferrite que por trabajar en alta frecuencia posee muy buen rendimiento, sobre todo respecto al tamaño.
Alta frecuencia es mas de 10000Hz
Este transformador "Ve" en su primario una tension alterna (Que sale de la conmutacion de los grupos de transistores), y eleva la tension al valor  deseado.
A la salida del transformador se coloca un puente rectificador de alta frecuencia (Los puentes comunes no responden bien a esas frecuencias), se filtra con unos capacitores y ya tienes tu fuente para tu amplificador.

Aclare la necesidad de varios transistores por la gran corriente que circulara por el transformador y que estos proveeran.


----------



## XAGS (Jun 6, 2008)

hola gracias por tu respuesta y claro cuando quieras ta puedo explicar algo de lo que yo se y que te interesa.

te aprece bien la idea de poner 4 fuentes en paralelo cada una con un oscilador enves de 2. Cada una de 90-0-90 a 4.44 amperios al segundo con una potencia de casi 400 watts?

 talves puedes poner como seria el circuito del oscilador y los transistores parar cada uno o tu cuales me aconsejas utilizar?

y pasa algo si el transformador no es de ferrita por que creo que acá no hay de ferrita solo para hacer de los de hierro laminado.

gracias por tu tiempo y cuando quieras te puedo explicar lo que te interesa


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2008)

El oscilador en realidad es un circuito integrado que oscila y regula el ancho de pulso de la oscilacion para mantener estable la tension del secundario.

El transformador de ferrite es "Casi" indispensable, porque si no debes emplear uno de hierro-silicio que tendra grandes pérdidas y gran tamaño respecto del de ferrite.

Usa el google y busca "Toroide ferrite" en tu pais, a ver si te aparece algo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 6, 2008)

XAGS:

1) me parece barbaro todo eso de la eoragrafia, admiro muchisimo el arte en toda su expresion, y admiro eso del tunning de automoviles etc.

2) no quise ofenderte con mi respuesta, a lo mejor me sobrepase y t pido miles de disculpas.
reconozco que deberia de haberte ayudado sin más.

soy humano y cometo errores graves, pero todo me sirve para aprender a ser mejor.

t ofrecere mi ayuda en todo aquello que pueda.

saludos.


----------



## XAGS (Jun 9, 2008)

hola Fogonazo gracias por tu respuesta si sabia que el oscilador es un circuito integrado pero cuan deberia de utilizar para lo que necesito y que transistores debe usar.

Acá en mi pais no traen los toroides y nadie los distribuye ni nada.

o talves tu sabes como puedo hacer para comprar por internet en alguna pagina de electronica o tu que me recomiendas?

Gracias por tu ayuda que me as brindado


----------



## XAGS (Jun 9, 2008)

Hola que ta DJ DRACO no estoy disgustado contigo por que si soy un poco ignorante en el tema de los transformadores, pero muchas gracias por tu disculpa es bien recibida.

Y si puedes ayudame con lo que necesito.

Chao


----------



## comi4u (Oct 12, 2008)

He estado leyendo el foro y me surgio una duda... Entonces se puede conectar dos transformadores en serie por ejemplo como estan en la imagen adjunta...


----------



## Escorpio2 (Oct 19, 2008)

En efecto, lo que adjuntas es una fuente de alimentación con rectificación de onda completa simétrica.
Chao.


----------



## thunderheard (Dic 2, 2008)

bueno la cuestion es asi... 
tengo dos transformadores de 24 volts a 3 amp con derivación central, 
y quiero tener uno de 48v. a 3 amp con derivación central.
como conecto? un diagrama no estaría mal..

y otra pregunta, quiero regular 24volts negativos, es saludable poner tres 7924 en paralelo, si mi corriente máxima de operación serán 2 amp?


----------



## crimson (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola thunderhead, acá te mando un dibujo de cómo enfasar dos transformadores.  Ojo que tiene que ser iguales. Saludos C


----------



## thunderheard (Dic 2, 2008)

gracias crimson, ya lo hice y funcionó perfectamente..saludos men


----------



## dandany (Feb 18, 2009)

y en serie como se pondia porque tengo un transformador de 14,6v en alterna y otro de 10v en alterna la ponerlos en serie daria algo de +33v -33v solo conecto cualquer cable de la bobina L1 con cualqueir cable de la bobina L2 yt se obitiene 33v? con 4,6 amper(transformador con 2 bobinas)


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

.

creo conveniente aclarar que los trasformadores con voltaje rectificado por lo general no pueden conectarse en serie para sumar voltajes,
los diodos de cada trasformador estan calculados para una corriente establecida, si le sumamos otro transformador es muy probable que los diodos hagan KAPUFFFF

.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2009)

dandany dijo:
			
		

> y en serie como se pondia porque tengo un transformador de 14,6v en alterna y otro de 10v en alterna la ponerlos en serie daria algo de +33v -33v solo conecto cualquer cable de la bobina L1 con cualqueir cable de la bobina L2 yt se obitiene 33v? con 4,6 amper(transformador con 2 bobinas)


Para que funcione debes colocar 2 transformadores de igual tensión, si *NO* es así, se logra una rectificación similar a 1/2 onda con un nivel de rizado enorme y el transformador de mayor tensión será el que haga todo el trabajo pesado.

Por otro lado, estas trabajando con magnitudes vectoriales, que pueden estar en sincronía o desfasadas 180º lo cual puede dar como resultado la suma o la diferencia de las magnitudes *24,6VCA o 4,6VCA*, dependiendo de como conectes los bobinados en fase o contra-fase


----------



## mcou (Jul 12, 2010)

hola a todos tengo dos transformadores que quisiera sumar el voltaje estaba un poco confuso por que no sabia que tenia que rectificarlo primero, pero mi duda es después que lo rectifique, si tengo que ponerlo en serie o en paralelo entonces que hago con los dos negativo o tierra se unen los dos o solo con uno vasta saludos.


----------



## adrianferrer (Ago 30, 2011)

Por lo que veo, si uso trafos con derivación central las estaría desaprovechando, y que el punto medio entre los secundarios pasaría a ser la derivación central, o sea que puedo usar un par de trafos sin derivación y hacerme una fuente simétrica con ellos? además de ser muy fáciles de conseguir son más baratos, sin mencionar que tengo 4 que me vienen perfecto para hacer justamente las 2 fuentes que necesito


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 30, 2011)

Si son dos de 12VAC+Tap tendría +24+12+0-12-24 o sea que alimento en audio el previo y la potencia con ellos ¿eso esta bien?

Por otra parte, si los conecto desfasados, el voltaje suma a cero, pero ¿no hay algún otro problema que los pueda dañar o algo?


----------



## ClaudioYa (Jun 23, 2014)

Hola,

Se que el tema es viejo, pero no creo que valga la pena hacer uno nuevo ya que mi pregunta es concreta y simple: Mi consulta es si es posible mediante transformadores en serie sumar un voltaje mayor al de la red de alimentación. Por ejemplo, un trafo de 220v 1:1 ponerlo en serie con otro de 220v a 50v y obtener a la salida 270v +/-. Los valores son solo a modo de ejemplo.

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2014)

ClaudioYa dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Se que el tema es viejo, pero no creo que valga la pena hacer uno nuevo ya que mi pregunta es concreta y simple: Mi consulta es si es posible mediante transformadores en serie sumar un voltaje mayor al de la red de alimentación. Por ejemplo, un trafo de 220v 1:1 ponerlo en serie con otro de 220v a 50v y obtener a la salida 270v +/-. Los valores son solo a modo de ejemplo.
> 
> Gracias!



Si, es totalmente posible.
Solo se debe verificar que la señal de la red eléctrica y la de salida del transformador se encuentren "En Fase" para que se sumen las tensiones. Si no es así, se restan.


----------



## Sedanor (Sep 23, 2018)

Hola ando buscando un transformador a 120 con dos salidas de 15v.
¿Pudiera conectar dos transformadores de una salida de 15v.?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 24, 2018)

Los transformadores solo funcionan en alterna. De ningún modo se pueden conectar a una pila o a una batería.

Lo que tú buscas se llama inversor, no transformador. Busca en el foro que hay mucha información al respecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2018)

Si te refieres a dos transformadores idénticos de 120 Vac a 15 Vac , si , puedes poner sus secundarios en serie y sus primarios en paralelo. Sólo verifica que entre los extremos te queden 30 Vac , si no ocurre deberás invertir las conexiones de alguno de los primarios o secundarios hasta lograrlo.


----------

